# Älä sylje lattialle



## alili81

Hello,

I'm looking for a translation of this sign (in an old train). Could someone help?
The picture is hosted on imageshack, here:
http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/9653/panneau.png

Thank you very much in advance for your help!


----------



## Orreaga

Hello,

I don't know any Finnish, but Google Translate gives "Do not spit on the floor".  It seems a reasonable request on a train, I wonder if this translation is correct?


----------



## sakvaka

Orreaga said:


> Hello,
> 
> I don't know any Finnish, but Google Translate gives "Do not spit on the floor".  It seems a reasonable request on a train, I wonder if it this translation is correct?



It is.


----------



## Hakro

Some hundred years ago there were three signs in all Finnish railroad cars:

Älä sylje lattialle (Finnish)
Spotta ej på golvet (Swedish)
Niet plivatsh na poly (Russian, I'm not sure about the transciption)

Then there is a sweet folk song (unfortunately I can't give you the melody). It goes like this:

Älä sylje lattialle, niet plivatsh na poly,
Älä sylje lattialle, niet plivatsh na poly,
Spotta ej på golvet, niet plivatsh na poly,
Älä sylje lattialle, niet plivatsh na poly.


----------



## alili81

Thank you very much for your help!


----------

